

Wikipedia is down - jpswade
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Main_Page

======
ColinWright
Nope - working for me.

I've said this before, and I'll say it once more. I really, really wish people
would stop posting these "XXXX is down" submissions[0]. For any given reader
either it matters, or it doesn't. If it doesn't then it just pollutes the
submission page. If it does, they probably already know.

Why do people submit them? I have no idea. If there's a good reason I'd love
to be enlightened.

[0]
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=XXXX+is+down#!/story/sort_by_date/...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=XXXX+is+down#!/story/sort_by_date/prefix/0/%22is%20down%22)

